# Hard Water



## dickcheese (Jul 30, 2007)

Can someone tell me how to unharden hard water?
-thanks


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

" Hard water " ....the f*ck you talkin about mang?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

add some wood! peat, black wanter extract, all thease will help!



Lector said:


> " Hard water " ....the f*ck you talkin about mang?


i think he's tryin to say a high ph!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

No, the two can be mutually exclusive. "Hard water" is water that is high in dissolved calcareous (or magnesium-based) salts.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

What is an appropriate level of hardness for our piranhas?


----------



## dickcheese (Jul 30, 2007)

High Ph, thats what i meant...


----------



## Defuser (Jul 27, 2007)

You could freeze it that would make it hard, then melt it and there is your soft water out come


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i have hard water.... i use peat granules in the filter--- best method for sure and its really good for the fish--- turns your water yellow/brown, like the amazon-


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

dickcheese said:


> i have hard water.... i use peat granules in the filter--- best method for sure and its really good for the fish--- turns your water yellow/brown, like the amazon-


and another for me i am right again!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Defuser said:


> You could freeze it that would make it hard, then melt it and there is your soft water out come


wize ass


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Doesnt RO water make it softer?



KINGofKINGS said:


> i have hard water.... i use peat granules in the filter--- best method for sure and its really good for the fish--- turns your water yellow/brown, like the amazon-


I can never find peat. Or maybe im not looking in the irght places. I really dont like the colour it tints your water but i guess thats tannis.

For other intrested, yes it makes your piranha fele like home and you cna buy it as "blackwater extract"


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

blackwater does not last more than 2-3 days in the water- its JUNK... peat is the ticket-- gotta search a bit onlin for it- www.drsfostersmith.com carries the marc weiss product now-


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

well when you say hard water most people think gh (general hardness which is amount of disolved matter-measured in ppm or dh) so you might want to change the title to ph

like said peat moss will help lower it and i think a RO will too 
when lowering ph do it over a bit never suddenly

if you put peat in the water but leave carbon in the filter will the peat still lower the ph?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

!sparky! said:


> High Ph, thats what i meant...


i was right !
[/quote]

In what he was trying to say, sure, but not in the implications of what he actually said...


----------

